# Leichtester Rucksack 8-13l <370g wenig Rückenschwitzen



## SonicGS (31. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe schon einen Deuter compact 12 exp den ich eigentlich immer benutze. Aber auf kürzeren Touren ist er fast leer, aber sein Eigengewicht von 1kg schleppe ich dennoch immer mit mir rum. Er hat die deuter airstripes. Aber mein Rücken ist dennoch immer nass. Gibt es da mittlerweile was besseres?

Was ich gefunden habe ist zb der deuter speed lite 10 350g oder der 13 soll angeblich nur 370g wiegen.

Gibt es denn noch leichtere?oder gleiches Gewicht mit der besseren Rückenbelüftung von anderen Marken?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Juli 2022)

Für mich heißt die Antwort Evoc Hippack. Zieht nix an den Schultern und der Rücken kann frei schwitzen. Keine Ahnung ob du auf Rucksack bestehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zhenn (31. Juli 2022)

Die Mini-Rucksäcke a la Camelback Light gibts noch, Gewicht unter 200g. Da passt aber wirklich fast nix rein, ist eher ein Trinkblasenträger. 

300-400g Leergewicht sind eh schon sehr wenig, das spürt man fast nicht. Ich fahr selbst mit sowas rum.

Zum schwitzen: Desto weniger Fläche, desto besser. Materialmäßig fällt mir nix ein was das Schwitzen bei diesen Temperaturen effektiv verhindern könnte.


----------



## SonicGS (31. Juli 2022)

Also ein Rucksack muss es schon sein.
Und die camelback lights sind mir auch wirklich zu klein. Dachte vielleicht gibt es noch was vergleichbares zu den deuter speed Serien?

Ja klar bei den Temperaturen schwitzt man wohl immer, aber schwitze auch bei kühlen Temperaturen trotz den air stripes. Vielleicht ist das System bei anderen Herstellern etwas besser?


----------



## zhenn (31. Juli 2022)

SonicGS schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das System bei anderen Herstellern etwas besser?



Such am besten was mit durchgehendem Netzrücken. Die Airstripes haben ja nur seitliche Lufteinlässe. Auch unter dem Gurt schwitzt man leicht, auch hier wäre Netz von Vorteil. Das alles mit geringem Gesamtgewicht wird sicher auf Kosten der Stabilität gehen, sofern dir das nichts ausmacht.


----------



## SonicGS (31. Juli 2022)

Ne das macht mir nichts. Fahre nur normale Touren mit dem Trekkingrad kein Gelände.

@zhenn Hast du denn da einen Favoriten?

Habe noch den Vaude uphill 12l gefunden.
Wiegt nur 345g und hat gegenüber den Deuter noch Schnüre aussen damit man mal Helm o.ä einhängen kann. Und sogar ein Regenschutz. Der ist momentan der Favorit. Kann jemand was zu dem sagen? Wie ist da da Belüftungssystem?


----------



## zhenn (1. August 2022)

Hm kann dir da keine konkrete Empfehlung geben weil Ich sowas selbst noch nie benötigt hab. nehme das Schwitzen in Kauf, mir ist die Stabilität am Rücken und das Gesamtgewicht wichtiger. 

Eine Sache nur: manchmal siehts so aus als ob Netz verbaut wäre, in Wahrheit befindet sich dahinter aber doch eine dickere Polsterung die erst keine Luft durchlässt. Also genau schauen. Vielleicht findest in der Forum Suche noch mehr.


----------



## baconcookie (1. August 2022)

Was spricht gegen ein hippack. Die guten wie zb evoc pro sind wirklich gut


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (1. August 2022)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen ein hippack. Die guten wie zb evoc pro sind wirklich gut


Ich hasse die Dinger, der Sitz etc. taugt mir überhaupt nicht. Für mich muss es auch Rucksack sein. Allerdings muss man dann eben mit dem Schwitzen Leben.  Einen brauchbaren Rucksack, bei dem man am Rücken nicht schwitzt, gibt es nicht.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (1. August 2022)

SonicGS schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe schon einen Deuter compact 12 exp den ich eigentlich immer benutze. Aber auf kürzeren Touren ist er fast leer, aber sein Eigengewicht von 1kg schleppe ich dennoch immer mit mir rum. Er hat die deuter airstripes. Aber mein Rücken ist dennoch immer nass. Gibt es da mittlerweile was besseres?
> 
> ...


Osprey Talon 11?


----------



## Schanzel (1. August 2022)

Schon mal bei osprey umgeschaut, wenns nicht dezidiert ein mtb Produkt sein muss? Die haben kleine Modelle mit gespanntem Netz am Rücken, da liegt sehr wenig auf. Kenne keinen snderen Rucksack der am Rücken luftiger ist. Gewicht musst du selbst schauen  da hab ich nichts im Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeluXer (1. August 2022)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Osprey Talon 11?



DIe Belüftung beim Osprey Syncro 12 ist nochmal einiges besser, Aber der fällt wohl raus bei der Anforderung hier ans Gewicht


----------



## SonicGS (1. August 2022)

ja der osprey talon und syncro fliegt leider raus wegen dem Gewicht. Dann kann ich bei meinem Deuter bleiben.

Aber bei osprey habe ich schon den ultralight gesehen der nur 80g wiegt😳 . Das ist allerdings kein spezieller Fahrradrucksack. (Gegenüber dem vaude uphill hat der kein Durchgang Trinkblase, kein Spannnetz, kein Regenschutz)

Dennoch nehme ich den mal auf alleine schon wegen dem Gewicht. Hat den denn zufällig jemand?


----------



## shiba (1. August 2022)

Ich hab mir so einen Mal für den Badesee im Sommer gekauft (weil ich keine Lust habe, daß ein Evoc für >100€ vielleicht geklaut wird), leichter bei gleichem Volumen geht nicht! Und hat nur 1,29€ gekostet


----------



## Deleted 562659 (1. August 2022)

Ich benutze den Deuter Race Air 10








						deuter Race Air 10 | Leichter Fahrradrucksack für Tagestouren
					

deuter Race Air 10: Fahrradrucksack für Tagestouren ✔ Gewicht: 800 Gramm ✔ idealer Sitz dank Netz-Schulterträger und Hüftflossen ✔ mit




					www.deuter.com
				



Der hat einen Netzrücken, welcher den eigentlichen Rucksack vollständig vom Rücken fern hält. Leider sieht man das auf den Fotos der Deuter HP nicht gut, da der Rucksack nicht von der Seite abgebildet ist. Aber im Netz findest du bestimmt Bilder.
Das funktioniert sehr gut, man schwitz deutlich weniger als mit dem Airstripe System.
Allerdings wiegt der Rucksack 800g. Mich stört das aber nicht, daher kann ich das Modell empfehlen.


----------



## polo (2. August 2022)

schau' mal bei den grammnerds / trailrunnern, etwa bei racelite.de durchklicken. salomon, omm, montane...


----------



## SonicGS (2. August 2022)

Wow der montane dragon 20 ist ja schon cool. 20l und 390g aber so einen großen wollte ich eigentlich garnicht auch wenn er viel leichter wie manch kleinere ist. Schade das es den nur mit 20l gibt.

Auf racelite.de gibts echt ne riesen Auswahl 
Einer besser wie der andere 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 347960 (2. August 2022)

SonicGS schrieb:


> Wow der montane dragon 20 ist ja schon cool. 20l und 390g aber so einen großen wollte ich eigentlich garnicht auch wenn er viel leichter wie manch kleinere ist. Schade das es den nur mit 20l gibt.
> 
> Auf racelite.de gibts echt ne riesen Auswahl
> Einer besser wie der andere 😅


Naja, bevor ich sowas lobo würde ich den Schon ausprobieren, wie er sitzt und ob vielleicht jede Teil, das transportiert wird dann irgendwie in den Rücken drückt. Es hat ja einen Grund, dass Deuter und die anderen Premium Hersteller nicht nur aufs Gewicht sehen. Bei meinem Bike Alpine beispielsweise kann man 15 Kilo reinpacken und es zwickt nichts, es zieht einem zwar die Schulter runter aber dank guter Polsterung und Festigkeit der Rückenpartie zwickt nichts. Ebenso bei meinem Osprey Talon 11, der um einiges kleiner ist und nur 700 Gramm wiegt, leer, während der Deuter leer bereits 1,4 Kilo wiegt mit allem. Aber 700 Gramm bei 11 Liter sind ne andere Nummer als 390 Gramm bei 20 Liter.


----------



## Phelbz (2. August 2022)

Der USWE MTB Hydro 8L wiegt 500g sowas. Sitzt gut und hast eine Blase dabei. 
Die gibts auch kleiner und größer.


----------



## Aninaj (2. August 2022)

Ein paar Gramm über der Anforderung, aber klingt ganz gut:









						Trail Spacer 8 - Leichtrucksack
					

Auf den Trails zu Hause: leichter und äußerst bequem sitzender Rucksack für schnelle Wanderungen, sportliches Mountainbiken und Trailrunning. Das…




					www.vaude.com


----------



## SonicGS (2. August 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ein paar Gramm über der Anforderung, aber klingt ganz gut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der klingt echt auch nicht schlecht. Hätte tatsächlich nicht gedacht das es doch soviel unter und um 370g gibt😅

Jetzt nur noch den passenden finden. Denke ich muss eh mal mehrere bestellen um zu vergleichen🧐


----------



## Deleted 562659 (2. August 2022)

SonicGS schrieb:


> Aber mein Rücken ist dennoch immer nass. Gibt es da mittlerweile was besseres?
> 
> Gibt es denn noch leichtere?oder gleiches Gewicht mit der besseren Rückenbelüftung von anderen Marken?





SonicGS schrieb:


> Der klingt echt auch nicht schlecht. Hätte tatsächlich nicht gedacht das es doch soviel unter und um 370g gibt😅
> 
> Jetzt nur noch den passenden finden. Denke ich muss eh mal mehrere bestellen um zu vergleichen🧐


Ich würde, allerdings ohne die Rucksäcke selber getragen zu haben, bezweifeln, dass die hier vorgeschlagenen Leichtgewicht eine bessere Rückenbelüftung bieten als dein Deuter Airstripes.


zhenn schrieb:


> manchmal siehts so aus als ob Netz verbaut wäre, in Wahrheit befindet sich dahinter aber doch eine dickere Polsterung die erst keine Luft durchlässt.


Eine Konstruktion, die den Rücken wirklich frei hält so das er atmen kann, wiegt natürlich etwas.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. August 2022)

Deuter hat neue Trailrunning-Rucksäcke.






						Trail Running Rucksack | sicherer Sitz am Berg | deuter
					

Dein Trail Running Rucksack von deuter ➨ leichte Laufrucksäcke, die nicht verrutschen ✅ Lebenslanger Reparaturservice ✅.




					www.deuter.com
				





Decathlon hat auch ein paar Modelle, da hat einer defacto seit ein paar Jahren meinen Evoc abgelöst.


----------



## rogerdubois (2. August 2022)

Habe seit über 10 Jahren Deuter Airstripes, Modelle sind Race EXP. Wüsste nichts stabiles, leichteres was mehr Belüftung bei 1x L Volumen bietet.

Aber lese interessiert mit.


----------



## SonicGS (3. August 2022)

Die Trekking/ Wanderrucksäcke sind ja schön leicht und so, aber ich kann mich mit den vielen Taschen am Gurt für je 2 Flaschen etc nicht anfreunden. Ich suche ja was für kurze Touren. Auch wenn sie nicht befüllt sind sehen die Gurte so mächtig aus. Schade
bisherhttps://www.deuter.com/de-de/shop/rucksacke/p611863-trail-running-rucksack-ascender-13

Was mich irgendwie auch nervt. Fast kein Rucksack sieht man wie man ihn packen kann? Das ist doch fast das wichtigste? Ich will zb wie beim deuter ihn bis unten aufmachen können. Und auch so sieht man selten die Aufteilung in dem Rucksack, kann es nur erahnen.

Habe noch salomon trailblazer 10 334g gefunden.


----------



## zhenn (3. August 2022)

SonicGS schrieb:


> Habe noch salomon trailblazer 10 334g gefunden.


Den 20l nutz Ich als Alltagsrucksack. Eigentlich ganz gut, hat aber kein besonderes Belüftungssystem am Rücken, damit wirst du schwitzen.


----------



## SonicGS (3. August 2022)

Ja aber ist das denn so? Haben die deuter air stripes noch das beste Belüftungssystem? Das kann man ja eigentlich erst richtig nach ner Ausfahrt testen. Und dann ist zurückgeben nicht mehr drin😅
Deswegen brauche ich Erfahrungswerte😇


Weil wenn dem so ist wirds der deuter race lite 8l mit 430g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeluXer (3. August 2022)

SonicGS schrieb:


> ? Haben die deuter air stripes noch das beste Belüftungssystem?


Ich brauch kein Test um zu sehen wer eine bessere Belüftung bietet:


----------



## Deleted 562659 (3. August 2022)

SonicGS schrieb:


> Haben die deuter air stripes noch das beste Belüftungssystem?


Wie ich schon schrieb, nein. Dort, wo der Rucksack auf dem Rücken aufliegt, wirst du immer schwitzen. Ob die Auflagefläche nun mit einem Netzstoff bezogen ist oder nicht, ist völlig egal.
Durch die Airstripes liegt halt nicht der komplette Rucksack auf dem Rücken auf, sonder nur die Stripes, welche sich aber sehr schön als Schweißmuster auf den T-Shirtrücken abzeichnet.

Beim von mir schon vorgeschlagenen Deuter Air Race 10 ist das anders gelöst. Dort liegt über dem kompletten Rücken lediglich ein gespanntes Netz auf und zwischen dem eigentliche Rucksack ist eine Lücke von 2-3 cm, so dass dein Rücken atmen kann.
Aber das bekommst du halt nicht ultralight mit 300g.


----------



## Deleted 562659 (3. August 2022)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Ich brauch keine Test um zu sehen wer eine bessere Belüftung bietet:


Absolut richtig.


----------



## ufp (3. August 2022)

MrL schrieb:


> Beim von mir schon vorgeschlagenen Deuter Air Race 10 ist das anders gelöst. Dort liegt über dem kompletten Rücken lediglich ein gespanntes Netz auf und zwischen dem eigentliche Rucksack ist eine Lücke von 2-3 cm, so dass dein Rücken atmen kann.
> Aber das bekommst du halt nicht ultralight mit 300g.


Das geht eben meistens nur mit kleineren Rucksäcken bzw Füllmengen.

Wenn du den Rucksack nicht gerade mit 5 Litern (Daunen-, Gänse-, etc) Federn oder Gewand füllst, wird er in der Regel immer und trotzdem anliegen.


----------



## Deleted 562659 (3. August 2022)

ufp schrieb:


> Wenn du den Rucksack nicht gerade mit 5 Litern (Daunen-, Gänse-, etc) Federn oder Gewand füllst, wird er in der Regel immer und trotzdem anliegen.


Ich kann dir, zumindest beim Deuter Air Race, aus eigener Erfahrungs sagen, dass funktioniert auch wenn der Rucksack voll und/oder schwer beladen (ABUS Bordo, 3 Liter Trinkblase, was zu essen und noch ein wenig Werkzeug) ist. Er liegt auch dann nicht am Rücken an.
Natürlich fasst der Rucksack auch nur 10 Liter und wiegt dafür nicht gerade leichte 800g.


----------



## 7SidedCube (3. August 2022)

SonicGS schrieb:


> Ne das macht mir nichts. Fahre nur normale Touren mit dem Trekkingrad kein Gelände.
> 
> @zhenn Hast du denn da einen Favoriten?
> 
> ...


Den Uphill 9 fahre ich seit Jahren. Hat zwar keine wirklich merkbare Belüftung aber bei der Größe und dem Gewicht (325g) fällt das kaum negativ auf.

Klein, leicht, und entgegen der Angaben passen meine 3l-Trinkblasen ins Fach. Wenn das Wetter einen Zwiebellook erfordert wird der Platz allerdings manchmal knapp, genauso wenn man mehrere Protektoren mitnehmen will (was hier ja irrelevant ist). Genauso wenig relevant: bei dem leichten Material habe ich gelegentlich Angst vor Crashes, aber noch hält es durch.


----------



## Yukio (3. August 2022)

MrL schrieb:


> Er liegt auch dann nicht am Rücken an.


Vollkommen korrekt. Dieses System ist das einzig wahre in Bezug auf Belüftung. Lediglich, wenn man den ein oder anderen Liter Quecksilber in die Trinkblase einfüllen würde, könnte das System am Rücken aufliegen. Die Konstruktion ist über einen Stahlrahmen derart verspannt, das Rucksackteil und Rückenteil nicht aufeinandertreffen können und somit auch nie am Rücken aufliegen. Bei diesem System scheiße ich aufs Gewicht.

Disclaimer:
Meine Aussagen kann ich aufgrund jahrelanger Tests mit drei Rucksäcken dieser Bauweise aus eigener Erfahrung tätigen.


----------



## rogerdubois (3. August 2022)

Dieses System mit dem gespannten Mesh hinten, so das der Rucksack nicht anliegt, haben die Deuter Race EXP Air auch.

Hier ein aktueller 14+3 und ein älterer 12+3. Wobei der neue 14+3 ein ganzes Stück leichter ist als das alte Teil.

Es funktioniert gut, auch wenn einige Kilos drin sind.


----------

